# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Frosted Glass

## Timber21

I know its not leadlight but can anyone tell me if there is a special way to clean frosted glass?
Err...despite wiping down with a damp cloth...all I seem to see is fingerprints or smudges....
Thanks

----------


## joynz

Perhaps try spray on glass cleaner and rub off with a square of dry cloth - old cotton sheet or tee shirt material works well.  I'm assuming it's the modern frosted glass with an 'all over' pattern of lines rather than the nicer old privacy glass? 
If it's not actually frosted glass but a layer of frosted film, you may need to try something else.

----------


## Timber21

Hi Joynz
not sure of the difference between 'old style' and frosted film
Here is a photo. I have tried glass cleaner (Windex) but doesn't make any difference.

----------


## Whitey66

Try Metho and a good quality microfibre cloth.

----------


## phild01

Before using chemicals etc, make sure it is etched glass.  Some of those doors aren't etched and have some sort of glass coating to give the frosting.

----------


## phild01

These pics show how badly it can deteriorate:

----------


## Timber21

Hi Phild01 
Yes, I agree. Am reticent to use any chemicals. Looks like the doors in your photos are the same/similar as what I have. I have tried damp cloth and Windex to no avail. Looks good when wet but quickly dries to same.
Have been looking on line and can't find any other options. The suggestion to try meth spirits is welcome but I would need to find an inconspicuous spot to trial and that is not easy.

----------


## Marc

It should be very easy to determine if it's film ... or frosted (sandblasted or acid etched) glass. 
If it is film and you can not clean it, time to replace the film. Plenty of people do this. Even the obliquitous Bunnings sells the film.

----------


## phild01

What I am showing is not a film, it's a type of paint.

----------


## Marc

Interesting. So the decoration is paint, but the white frost is actually etched glass or also paint?

----------


## phild01

> Interesting. So the decoration is paint, but the white frost is actually etched glass or also paint?

  The frosting is like a paint.  It is an old door and the frosting can be rubbed off without too much effort.

----------


## Uncle Bob

To me, Phild01's pics looks like it's worn away.If that's the case, then no amount of cleaning is going to help. Probably just make it worse.
To save it might take the knowledge of a restorer.

----------


## phild01

> To me, Phild01's pics looks like it's worn away.If that's the case, then no amount of cleaning is going to help. Probably just make it worse.
> To save it might take the knowledge of a restorer.

  Actually nothing was done to wear it away.  It's an old door I have had since new, removed but has always been undercover.  I think exposure to the western sun and  UV has destroyed it.  At first I thought it just needed cleaning but that made it worse.

----------

